# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  εσκασε ο πυκνωτης σε ηλεκτρικο μοτερ .

## jakjak

σε μια σβουρα ξυλουργειου εσκασε ο πυκνωτης απο το μοτερ.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να διαβασω τα στοιχεια του ...
τι γινεται τωρα ?
το μοτερ ειναι 220 volt . τα watt δεν τα ξερω ... λογικα θα ειναι 3-5 ιππους ...
ο πυκνωτης ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικος ανευ πολικοτητας ?
το κελυφος εχει μεινει αθικτο και εχει αδειασει ολο το μεσα ....
με τις διαστασεις απο το κελυφος , μπορω να βρω τον αντιστοιχο ???
εχω εναν πυκνωτη απο πλυντηριο ο οποιος ειναι σχεδον ιδιος σε μηκος , αλλα ειναι περιπου 1 εκατοστο πιο στενος σε διαμετρο ...  
κανει ? να τον βαλω πανω ? ή υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω ζημια στο  μοτερ ? 

ο λογος που εσκασε ???

το μηχανημα εχει εναν διακοπτη με θεση 0 , 1 , 2 ....
στο 0 ειναι κλειστο . οταν ανοιγει πρεπει να πατηθει ο διακοπτης στο 2 , και μολις παρει ολες τις στροφες , αφηνουμε τον διακοπτη που παει μονος του στο 1 .
τι διακοπτης ειναι αυτος και τι λειτουργια κανει ο πυκνωτης ?
μηπως να βαλω μεγαλυτερο ?

----------


## ioannislab

Το κελυφος του πυκνωτη δεν γραφει τα χαρακτηριστηκα του? συνηθως γραφουν επανω. Αυτος δεν γραφει τιποτα?

----------


## jakjak

εχουν σβηστει .

----------


## MAIKLKF

Δώσε τα στοιχεία απο το ταμπελάκι του μοτέρ και αν δουλεύει μονοφασικό η τριφασικό να σου υπολογίσουμε τους πυκνωτές

----------


## jakjak

τον τυπο για τον υπολογισμο τον ξερω.
τελικα πηγα και πηρα εναν 45 μf . αργησε να παρει στροφες το μοτερ , ομως ειδα οτι εχουν μεγαλο θεμα τα καλωδια του ....
καποιος ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ  βαριοταν να τραβηξει 1 μετρο μονοκοματο καλωδιο και ειχε κανει ενωση στριβοντας τα καλωδια και με μονωτικη ....
αυριο που θα αλλαξω το καλωδιο θα σας πω αποτελεσμα.
για να μετρησω αμπερ λειτουργιας με το πολυμετρο τι να κανω ???
γιατι αποκλειεται να σηκωσουν το ρευμα τα καλωδιακια του πολυμετρου ...

----------


## nikosp

Τα καλωδιάκια του πολύμετρου δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν το ρεύμα εκκίνησης του μοτέρΘα χρειαστείς μάλλον αμπεροτσιμπίδαΕάν ξέρεις το τύπο πές μα και εμάς τον τύπο και τους υπολογισμούς που έκανες για περισσότερο σιγουριάΙσως πράγματι να είναι ευκαιρία για να γίνει μια σωστή ηλεκτρική εγκατάστασηΕάν όμως το μοτέρ άργησε να ξεκινήσει με το πυκνωτή που έβαλες μάλλον δεν είναι ο σωστός

----------


## jakjak

ο τυπος ειναι :
3180 Χ Ι / 2 / V = μf .

----------


## ezizu

Ο πυκνωτής με χωρητικότητα  45μf μάλλον είναι μικρός ,αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας, ότι ο κινητήρας είναι περίπου 3-5 ίππους, (που σημαίνει περίπου  2,2 - 3,7 KW), όπως γράφεις στο πρώτο ποστ για την πιθανή ισχύ του μοτέρ. 
Θεωρητικά για αυτή την ισχύ που γράφεις, χρειάζεσαι νομίζω πυκνωτή εκκίνησης με τουλάχιστον τριπλάσια-τετραπλάσια χωρητικότητα από αυτόν που έβαλες. 
Υπάρχει κάποιο ταμπελάκι με τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά πάνω στο μοτέρ και αν ναι τι στοιχεία αναγράφει; 
Αν μπορείς να το βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία και να την ανεβάσεις, σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε. 
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις, όσο αφορά τον τύπο που έγραψες, στο ρεύμα εκκίνησης, τι τιμή έδωσες και πως την επέλεξες ή πως κατέληξες σε αυτή την τιμή;

----------

mjoebar (20-09-16)

----------


## jakjak

εκει που βρηκα τον τυπο δεν ανεφερε ρευμα εκκινησης αλλα λειτουργιας .
δεν ξερω την ακριβη ισχυ του μοτερ και εκανα μια δικη μου εκτιμηση βαση ιπποδυναμης ....

τελικα τον εβαλα πανω και ολα οκ .
αν καταφερω να μετρησω ισχυ , θα γραψω αποτελεσμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε, εφόσον ο διακόπτης του μηχανήματος όπως λες πηγαίνει στο 2 για να ξεκινήσει και μετά γυρνάει μόνος του στο 1, ο πυκνωτής του μηχανήματος *είναι πυκνωτής εκκινήσεως* και όχι λειτουργίας σαν αυτόν που έβαλες εσύ και θα έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα από αυτή που έβαλες. Δες μήπως γράφει το μοτέρ επάνω του τί πυκνωτή θέλει ή προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις τί γράφει πάνω του ο παλιός (δεν μπορεί να έχει σβήσει τελείως και να μην διαβάζεται, έστω και με δυσκολία).

----------

ezizu (12-05-14)

----------

